# Value Of TC New Englander



## Parris Island

54 Caliber Thompson Center New Englander. Very good condition. Barrel and rifling are like new. Stock has three small scratches. 
Gun has been fired less than 25 times. 
Any idea what this gun is worth in today’s market?










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InlandKid

$550-$600


----------



## fireline

GunBroker.com - Error


----------



## Parris Island

Thanks. Didn’t think it was worth that much. 
Been a safe queen for me. I originally bought it thinking I would use it out west. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweman165

From gun broker. No bids yet.


----------



## M.Magis

The one on Gunbroker should give an indication its not worth quite what was “quoted”. Starting price at $400, about to end, with no bids yet. It would be nice if they would allow searches of auctions that have already ended. Asking price and selling price can be very different online.


----------



## InlandKid

You realize just because no one has bid on it doesn't mean that thats not the value? How many people do you know looking to buy a black powder? Market is not nearly as big as firearm that uses cartridges.


----------



## Parris Island

I agree. It’s definitely a niche market 
I may just list it on market place and see what kind of interest it generates. 
To be honest, I would be happy with $300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffhunter

ive seen quite a few t/c hawkens for 250-350 on armslist ohio that have been on there for a LONG time. Hard to compete with new inlines for 200 (impact, wolf) and sidelocks just dont appeal anymore. I started out on a cherokee, hawkin and a kentucky and appreciate your new englander thats in awesome shape


----------



## shot1buck

I would think $200-$250 is a solid #. Maybe slightly higher if you have supplies with it


----------



## juggerman

200 - 300

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

I checked gun broker closed auctions of sold auctions for a price and there were none 

It comes down to what your wanting for it and how much someone is willing to pay


----------



## ezbite

I too would also think the 250-300 range. People want in lines anymore, a few purist might be up for a cap lock and being it’s a .54 and might make it a little more desirable IMO


----------



## grez13

I have seen 3 - .50 cal. T/C New Englanders sell on GunBroker in the last 3 months $180.00 , $200.00 , $240.00 in that order.1- T/C Gray Hawk for $275.00 which is a basic T/C New Englander in stainless steel / black plastic stock.


----------



## floater99

I sold the same gun with newer Fbr Op sites and all the 54 acess I had for it for 225.00 I got the gun new and was in xclnt cond


----------



## Upland

IMO between $225 and $300


----------



## Drm50

I had 4 TCs I sold one Hawkins 50 very nice for $250. I sold original 32 Cherokee for $400 with all kinds of accessories including 2 bullet molds. TC nuts are after the original Cherokee with set triggers. Have 2 Hawkins left a 45 & 50, think since they are worth so little I’ll just give them to some local kids. Very few off the rack replica type ML are worth much. The market is for in- lines that load with power pellets and sabot bullets. They require no skill and sighted in with scope are almost as good as modern rifle. They are much cheaper to produce too.


----------



## mach1cj

I've got a 50 cal T/C Renegade that's in excellent condition. I'd take 2 bills in a heart beat.


----------



## loweman165

mach1cj said:


> I've got a 50 cal T/C Renegade that's in excellent condition. I'd take 2 bills in a heart beat.


I've got the left handed model Renegade except Mines priceless. Love that gun.


----------

